# Monoprice 5.1 Speaker Set



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can anyone recommend these for the price? I am on a very limited speaker budget. From what I have read, the reviews are pretty stellar. Their power handling is 125 watts. My receiver is rated for 80 watts per channel.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not personally heard them but, rumor has it they are pretty good for the price.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

harihalst2014 said:


> Can anyone recommend these for the price? I am on a very limited speaker budget. From what I have read, the reviews are pretty stellar. Their power handling is 125 watts. My receiver is rated for 80 watts per channel.


That is not 125 watts average - that is peak

They are not built for excessive power - they will fry

What is your max budget?


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Anything over $130 I'm going to have to save for. They were appealing because it is a full 5.1 set for a low price. What would make them fry exactly? I don't know much about power handling.


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm waiting on a PA-R100 in the mail.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

harihalst2014 said:


> Anything over $130 I'm going to have to save for. They were appealing because it is a full 5.1 set for a low price. What would make them fry exactly? I don't know much about power handling.
> 
> I'm waiting on a PA-R100 in the mail.


They would fry if you drive them with more power than they can handle. 
However, if you have a decent ear - a speaker will let you know if there
is too much power (stress), it will begin to sound strange and distort.
That is when you turn the the volume down. Little budget cheap-like
speakers can only handle so much.

However, they should be better than TV speakers, and will play at decent
volume level.

You have a nice receiver coming. I would think about keeping your Optimus
speakers for now, and upgrade to a powered subwoofer.

Something like this Dayton subwoofer - then save for better speakers.
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629

Your call


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for your help. I am considering purchasing the Pioneer bookshelf speakers you recommended. At the current time, I could afford a pair of those, or the Dayton subwoofer. My room is 16x16, but it doubles as a bedroom. As far as my HT section goes, it's an area of about 16x8, with my speakers mounted across the 16 foot space. So this is a bedroom unit, I want quality sound (definitely more than a Soundbar provides). My question is being a bedroom unit, will I need a center channel, or would the Pioneer's provide enough dialogue?


----------



## harihalst2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

A thought was to replace my front l/r channels with the Pioneers, and keep my Optimus Pro 77's for surrounds, and then save up for a sub.


----------

